# Vip 622 Will Not Search Local Channels



## garydw (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a strange problem that has only started in the last couple of days. 

When using the search feature to locate programs to record by Title the search is ignoring all the local channels. (I subcribe to my locals via dish).

Example: Search for CSI, the search results will display ever instance of CSI on channels such as Spike, A&E, etc, but will not return result for my local CBS channel.

Now to confrim if this was accurate, I went into the guide, scrolled forward to next Thursday, and in the guide it shows CSI. 

The search would not find it.

Any ideas, or suggestions...

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Is this the Search feature or using the DishPass timer search feature to establish timers?

I have experienced different results as the Search feature searches channels I don't even subscribe to, while DishPass only searches subscribed channels.

I haven't tried lately to search using either... but I'll have to try and see if mine looks at the locals.

Are you saying it is ignoring all locals (satellite and OTA) or just satellite locals?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have not noticed this behavior.. I assume the guide is showing the information you are searching for right? Might be reboot time to see if it clears up the issue.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I could maybe be corrupted data in the Guide. If you do a check switch it will force a new Guide download.


----------



## garydw (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for all the input, this is the status on my issue:

I have performed a switch test, and reloaded the guide - problem still remains

I have performed a hard reset - problem remains.

This is what is taking place:

1. I have a VIP622 and subscribe to the TOP HD package with Memphis, TN locals from Dish.

2. I press the # key on the remote to open the SEARCH function

3. Set the theme to ALL THEMES

4. Select "KEYWORDS"

5. Set for TITLE search ( i do not select exact match)

6. Enter CSI

7. Select DONE

8. Select GET RESULTS

The search will find every instance of CSI on channels like SPIKE, A&E, but will not find the show on my local DISH provided locals.

I can go to the GUIDE and scroll the guide and find all the CSI shows listed in the guide, but search will not find them, or any other show that is on a local channel.

Call to Dish Network Tech Support - No help

Any other suggestions?

Please note: This is not DISH PASS that I am talking about.

Gary


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

I tried a search earlier today, for Cold Case, and got no local hits, just A&E, TNT, etc. I thought maybe it wasn't coming on in the next 9 days, but maybe the same problem you're having?

Tom in TX


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

I just checked, and it is on CBS next Sunday, but didn't show up in my search!!

Tom in TX


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Is this problem new to L365?


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

I've never used that feature but just now I looked for CSI in Theme/Search and it seems to be working normally for me.

I got the usual A&E and Spike listings, but also KCNC here in Denver too. 4 listings for each episode. The HD/SD Locals (63xx/82xx), the map down to 4-00 and the OTA 4-01 feed.


----------



## garydw (Apr 22, 2002)

Tested again, and still same resutls, another call to Tech Support, same result, no help.

Still looking for suggestions.

Gary


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

garydw said:


> Tested again, and still same resutls, another call to Tech Support, same result, no help.
> 
> Still looking for suggestions.
> 
> Gary


What did the Help Desk say, did they send you to advanced support?


----------



## garydw (Apr 22, 2002)

I have confrimed that the software in my Vip622 is L365.

As for advanced Tech Support at Dish Network, so far in the five calls I have made on this issue, I have talked with a Tech Support person, but I do not think they where advanced tech support, and I have not been offered the opportunity to speak with advacned tech support.

But will try again.

Gary


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

This is probably a long shot, but is it possible that it is only searching the favorites list that you are in at the time of the search? Try maybe switching to the All Sub list first.


----------



## garydw (Apr 22, 2002)

Guide is always in ALL SUB


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

garydw said:


> Guide is always in ALL SUB


Set up a fav list with all your local chs, both OTA and sat then it will do what you want


----------



## voyagerbob (Jul 14, 2002)

Really strange.

Have you tried to go to the show in the guide then pressing the # symbol for search and let the receiver place the title name in the search. Then searching for it? 

Also have you tried searching for a unique name in the descripiton to see if it is a title only problem or if it is a complete problem?

Does this occur when using both remotes/tuners or only one?


----------



## garydw (Apr 22, 2002)

I found the cause, and the resolution. I recently setup some locks to remove channels that I don't watch from the guide.

So I removed channel 7166 (local CBS) from the guide, becaue I always wach the local CBS by using Channel 003-00, and 003-01 for HD.

Sio by removing the local channels in the 7000 range the Vip622 will not search locla channels when performing a search.

So the resolution, do not remove the 7000 from the guide.

thanks to everyone
Gary


----------

